

Students Opt For Electric Shock Versus Sitting Alone - chippy
http://www.ctvnews.ca/sci-tech/some-students-opt-for-electric-shock-over-sitting-alone-with-thoughts-1.1897702

======
chippy
The full paper:
[http://www.wjh.harvard.edu/~dtg/WILSON%20ET%20AL%202014.pdf](http://www.wjh.harvard.edu/~dtg/WILSON%20ET%20AL%202014.pdf)

